# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Reggae Marathon 2013, Here we come!!!!

## Firefly Cottages

Reggae Marathon is just around the corner. Last year we could not accommodate everyone who wanted to book rooms; So book asap. (Minimum stay is 3nights for occupancy on the 6th and 7th December.) 
 Last year members were aged 20 to 84 years. Again, as a reminder all our guests can be a part of the Firefly Team.
 A souvenir t-shirt will be provided for those who have booked and registered to take part in the Marathon, half Marathon or the 10K by the 30th September. Ensure you also email the size. Thanks. 
firefly@jamaicalink.com

----------

